# Grizzle homer male



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello,

I have a grizzle homer male and i would like to have grizzle homer babies off him. My problem is that I cannot find a another grizzle homer female to pair him up with. I am looking at some other options of breeding such as a most suitable color homer female to get grizzle young or mixing him up with a common grizzle color and line/in breeding to form a grizzle strain.

Any advise would be great especially on the homer female color?

Thanks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

WARRIEC, You do not need a grizzle hen if you mate this male to a blue bar hen you will get one grizzle in the nest.The grizzle factor in the bird will give one grizzle in the nest when the grizzle is mated to a non grizzle. Mated to a grizzle you will get two grizzle. .GEORGE


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

George, in other words its 50% grizzle off spring if mated to non grizzle female & 100% grizzle off spring if mated to a grizzle. 

I have mated this male with a black homer and the results were black mostly and some blacks with very little grizzle markings on the head, not the same color as the male which i am targeting.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

warriec said:


> George, in other words its 50% grizzle off spring if mated to non grizzle female & 100% grizzle off spring if mated to a grizzle.
> 
> I have mated this male with a black homer and the results were black mostly and some blacks with very little grizzle markings on the head, not the same color as the male which i am targeting.


In my first post I told you to mate the grizzle to a blue bar this will give you a nice blue grizzle.When you mate a grizzle to a black or dark check you will still get a grizzle but they will be very dark and do not look very good most all people that are into genetics will tell you to mate to a blue as this brings out very nice grizzle. You should also understand that mating grizzle to grizzle will result in grizzles that become very white in color.There is a very good book on the BREEDING AND INHERITANCE IN PIGEONS written be Axel Self it sells for about $60. dollers here in the states.But it is money well spent if one wants to understand genetics. .GEORGE


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Noted, I am off to find a blue bar homer hen


----------



## homer II (Mar 10, 2007)

*Blue bar hen*

I am kind of new to the pigeon world but I was told once and I may be mistaken but if you breed any blue bar hen with a blue check, grizzle, etc. All of her hens will be bars because the bar pattern runs dominant in hens andthe males could be anything. The funny thing is I bred a red check male with a blue check female and got 12 birds blue checks and red checks sexes were all different and for some reason I got one blue bar out of the 12. I asked someone I know and he told me that there must have been a bar gene in it somewhere down the line. He gave me a example of mating blue checks. You may breed 20 pairs of blue checks and one out of 20 may be covered in white splashes. Then he lost me because he told me white is not a color. ??


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

nt


homer II said:


> I am kind of new to the pigeon world but I was told once and I may be mistaken but if you breed any blue bar hen with a blue check, grizzle, etc. All of her hens will be bars because the bar pattern runs dominant in hens andthe males could be anything. The funny thing is I bred a red check male with a blue check female and got 12 birds blue checks and red checks sexes were all different and for some reason I got one blue bar out of the 12. I asked someone I know and he told me that there must have been a bar gene in it somewhere down the line. He gave me a example of mating blue checks. You may breed 20 pairs of blue checks and one out of 20 may be covered in white splashes. Then he lost me because he told me white is not a color. ??


Hi Homer II,Check is dominant over bar and barless,so checks will be dominant over bar however if the check cock carries bar as a second gene he can pass this to one of his youngsters. So checks can make bars but bars can not make checks. ...GEORGE .I think that this thead should be moved to the genetics forum.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Please Move*

Can someone move this thread to the genetic forum. GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Your grizzle must be heterozygous*

If he was homozygous grizzle, all young would be grizzles. If you mate him to one of his grizzled daughters, you will get homozygous grizzle, heterozygous grizzle and non grizzles. The color doesn't really matter. You can breed him to any color hen and get grizzle. At least half of his young will be grizzled, no matter what.

Recessive red and spread (black or lavender) suppress the grizzle gene to a point of mottling but you can still make birds that are half color and half white or thereabouts. Homozygous grizzles tend to have more white and can eventually be bred to all whites, especially when combined with ash red.

Bill


----------

